# Something special



## JBroida (Oct 18, 2011)

Something super special going up on the website tomorrow... a very rare item that i waited over 1 year for... prepare yourselves


----------



## Andrew H (Oct 18, 2011)

Tease!!


----------



## echerub (Oct 18, 2011)

Jon's getting better and better at teasing...


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 18, 2011)

oooooooooo!!!!!!!!! purdeeeeeee!!!!!!!


----------



## tk59 (Oct 18, 2011)

sachem allison said:


> oooooooooo!!!!!!!!! purdeeeeeee!!!!!!!


If that's the piece I saw last Friday, you have no idea.


----------



## Salty dog (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm yanagi'd out. But very curious!


----------



## riverie (Oct 18, 2011)

very tempting.....


----------



## mattrud (Oct 19, 2011)

Have not seen it but I know what it is, can not wait to see the pics!


----------



## DwarvenChef (Oct 19, 2011)

Now thats a damascus I could get used to


----------



## Eamon Burke (Oct 19, 2011)

How'd they get that finish on the face? It's very well done!


----------



## Peco (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice little piece - look forward to see the whole knife ...


----------



## wenus2 (Oct 19, 2011)

Tsukasa is well outta my range. Beautiful knives though, i can't wait to see the pics.

I will guess 240 gyuto in white.


----------

